# l'iPhone a doublé de prix pendant la nuit chez SFR



## coccinelle (8 Avril 2009)

Hier soir je regardais encore sur le site de SFR et on me proposait l'iPhone 8Go en renouvellement de mobile pour 99, ou le 16Go pour 199. Or, ce matin je me rend dans une boutique SFR et la vendeuse m'annonce le 8Go à 199, ou le 16Go à 299. L'iPhone semble avoir doublé de prix pendant la nuit. J'ai appelé le service client de SFR et ils me disent que ce doit être une erreur informatique, ils n'ont pas encore identifié le problème donc je dois les rappeler dans quelques jours pour qu'ils me donnent le prix auquel j'ai droit.

Suis-je la seule à qui cette mésaventure est arrivée ? D'autres que moi ont-ils vu le prix de l'iPhone doubler ce matin ?


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2009)

Leur site indique toujours ici le iPhone 8Go à 99&#8364;


----------



## coccinelle (8 Avril 2009)

Sauf qu'en passant par le service client pour un renouvellement ils me le proposent à 199. Hier en utilisant ce même service client c'était 99.


----------



## kesako (8 Avril 2009)

J'ai contacté le service client SFR pour mon père et ils m'ont dit que si j'allais en boutique, il serait plus cher que via internet ou le service client directement.
Le mieux pour un renouvellement, c'est toujours de passer par le service client parce qu'on peut toujours négocier des points, les prix et parfois des options en essai ou à tarif avantageux.

Donc mon conseil : téléphone directement au service client et demande le prix du téléphone en renouvellement avec ton nombre de point. Si tu en as assez, alors tu pourras peut-être avoir un prix avantageux. Si le prix te semble toujours trop élevé, alors commence à négocier en argumentant sur ton ancienneté, sur le fait que tu n'est plus tenu de rester chez eux (si c'est le cas !).

Bonne chance.


Edit : 
Sauf qu'en passant par le service client pour un renouvellement ils me le proposent à 199&#8364;. Hier en utilisant ce même service client c'était 99&#8364;.

Est-ce que tu disposais d'une offre de renouvelelemnt privilège ? Si c'est la cas, peut-être qu'elle a expiré !


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2009)

Tu dis toi même que le SC te dit que cela doit être une erreur.
Si je passe par le site SFR à partir de ma page Membre et que je demande un changement de portable, il me propose direct l'iPhone à 99&#8364;.
Tu peux attendre la confirmation/infirmation du changement de prix, non ? Ou passer par internet où elle n'a pas changé ?
Te braque pas sur ce qui peut-être une simple erreur.
Une chose qui est sûre, c'est que si tu as des points, je te conseille d'en utiliser avant de passer à la case achat: tu paieras de toute façon 99&#8364; avec ou sans point, par contre, ils te supprimeront l'intégralité de tes points pour l'iPhone lors de la commande.


----------



## coccinelle (8 Avril 2009)

Quand j'ai appelé le service client ce matin, l'opérateur m'a confirmé que j'avais bien droit à l'iPhone 8Go pour 199&#8364; et le 16Go pour 299&#8364;, donc le nouveau prix indiqué ce matin en boutique et sur Internet. Ce n'est pas tant le prix qui m'embête que le fait qu'il ait changé en une nuit. L'opérateur m'a parlé d'un problème informatique c'est pourquoi je voulais m'assurer que je ne suis pas la seule à qui la mésaventure est arrivée. J'ai aussi posté un message sur le forum de sfr et apparemment je ne le serai pas. Je ne peux pas les menacer de partir avant août donc j'espère que si je ne suis pas seule je pourrai faire pression avec d'autres clients.


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2009)

Il a peut-être changé de prix pendant la nuit. Ce serait vraiment naze. Par contre, ce n'est pas impossible et même si c'est dégueulasse, ils font ce qu'ils veulent. Leur période de lancement de l'iPhone se termine peut-être avec le lancement de l'iPhone, il ne serait donc pas étonnant qu'il y ait un avantage a l'avoir commandé avant le lancement.
Si tu ne veux pas attendre le mois d'août pour t'en aller et si tu veux profiter de l'ancien prix, il est encore en ligne, profite en avant qu'ils n'enlèvent éventuellement la page en lien.
Chez Orange, l'iPhone est aussi nettement moins cher en ligne qu'en magasin. Et d'après mes calculs, moins cher que SFR sur les gammes 1/2/3/4h Origami Zen vs. 1/2/3/4h Illimythics (je suis chez SFR et j'étais intéressé par un iPhone).
Si ton offre se confirme, je l'intégrerai à mon tableau comparatif&#8230;


----------



## Balthus (8 Avril 2009)

je suis passé dans une boutique SFR y'a 1/2h pour leur demander pourquoi en nouveau client le 8Go est à 99 euros et en renouvellement il est à 199. On me répond que c'est coomme ça chez tous les opérateurs, un mobile est moins "financé" par l'opérateur dans le cadre d'un renouvellement. Je trouve ça bizarre comme politique, j'ai plus de 20000 points, je suis chez eux depuis plus de 10 ans, et je ne suis guère récompensé de ma fidélité.


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2009)

Confirmé à la lecture de certains posts à droite à gauche. Les renouvellements sont plus chers de 99&#8364;.
Comme tu le dis Balthus&#8230; ils poussent donc à l'infidélité au vu de leur pratique&#8230; et de leur tarif


----------



## Balthus (8 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Confirmé à la lecture de certains posts à droite à gauche. Les renouvellements sont plus chers de 99.
> Comme tu le dis Balthus ils poussent donc à l'infidélité au vu de leur pratique et de leur tarif



oui pour aller voir ailleurs, sauf que j'ai un forfait Millenium à 41,50 euros/mois, gratuit fixes et SFR de 20h à 8h et tout le w-e. Et je ne trouve pas mieux car suis gros consommateur et mes correspondants sont soit en fixe soit en SFR (je choisis mes amis )

une question : j'ai un iphone V1, puis-je simplement souscrire l'option iPhone à 15 euros associée à mon forfait Millenium ? OK ce sera moins rapide mais bon L'option iPhone est-elle seulement pour les mobiles 3G ?


----------



## kesako (8 Avril 2009)

Balthus a dit:


> je suis passé dans une boutique SFR y'a 1/2h pour leur demander pourquoi en nouveau client le 8Go est à 99 euros et en renouvellement il est à 199. On me répond que c'est coomme ça chez tous les opérateurs, un mobile est moins "financé" par l'opérateur dans le cadre d'un renouvellement. Je trouve ça bizarre comme politique, j'ai plus de 20000 points, je suis chez eux depuis plus de 10 ans, et je ne suis guère récompensé de ma fidélité.


 
Comme écrit plus haut, il faut appelé le SC et négocier. Tu finis toujours par avoir un prix. Les gens du SC sont formés à ça et savent jusqu'où ils peuvent descendre.
Comme dit le proverbe : qui n'essaie rien n'a rien.


----------



## coccinelle (8 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Il a peut-être changé de prix pendant la nuit.


D'après l'opérateur que j'ai eu par le service client, il s'agirait plutôt d'un problème informatique intervenu avant la sortie officielle de l'iPhone. D'ailleurs un autre client me l'a confirmé sur le forum de SFR. Il a aussi appelé le service client et l'opératrice qu'il a eu lui a même dit qu'elle avait déjà reçu plusieurs appels pour la même raison ce matin.



teo a dit:


> Si tu ne veux pas attendre le mois d'août pour t'en aller et si tu veux profiter de l'ancien prix, il est encore en ligne, profite en avant qu'ils n'enlèvent éventuellement la page en lien.


Justement non, en revenant de la boutique SFR je suis allée me connecter sur leur site et le prix de l'iPhone 8Go avec renouvellement est aussi passé à 199 (299 pour le 16Go), alors que la veille en me connectant exactement de la même manière il était à 99 (199 pour le 16Go). Ca ne m'aurait pas posé de problème de le commander sur Internet pour économiser 100. 

Comme je suis coincée chez eux jusqu'au mois d'août je me dis que si on est nombreux à se plaindre ils seront peut-être obligé de faire un geste. De toutes façons je rappellerai le service client demain pour voir si ça a bougé.


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2009)

Je ne les vois pas revenir en arrière sur leur offre. Par contre, ton SC le fera sans aucun doute.

Je viens de refaire mes calculs, y'a pas photo, SFR est totalement à la ramasse niveau prix avant discussion avec le SC pour les forfaits iPhone Illimythics. Actuellement, sans passer par une discussion avec mon SC, avec un renouvellement de contrat chez SFR, l'iPhone + l'abo sur deux ans me coute 240&#8364; de plus que si je décide de passer chez Orange* et 140&#8364; de plus que chez le même SFR si j'annulais ma ligne et en prenait une nouvelle* :afraid:

_* je ne suis plus lié à SFR, mon période est terminée_


----------



## ak_vins (8 Avril 2009)

Ce matin à l'espace SFR des Champs-Elysées j'ai pris un coup psychologique sévère lorsque l'on m'a proposé l'iphone 16go à 299  avec un renouvellement 24 mois au lieu des 199  affichés sur le site (j'ai 19 500 points et ma période d'engagement est terminée).

Vers 11h il n'était pas question d'un problème technique, lorsque j'ai appelé le SC personne n'était au courant, on me disait que c'était normal que je paie 299...

PS: j'avais attendu 45min devant la boutique sfr bordel...


----------



## Balthus (8 Avril 2009)

j'ai donc appelé le SC, la dame me confirme le prix que l'on m'avait donné en boutique, à savoir 199 euros. Elle le dit d'écrire au service client pour réclamer, en précisant bien "réclamation" sur l'enveloppe et sur le courrier. Le courrier est posté 
Depuis que je l'ai posté, le site sfr a encore changé : quand je m'identifie, voici quelles propositions on me fait  (voir pièce jointe)
C'est à n'y rien comprendre ! Si je choisis de garder mon forfait actuel (le fameux Millenium de fin 1999), je ne peux prendre que la seconde ou la troisième proposition ??? 
Si ça se débloque pas, je sens que je vais juste prendre l'option iPhone avec mon Millenium sur mon iPhone V1 Mais est-ce seulement possible chez SFR ??? Et donc je serai pas en 3G, donc quelle est la rapidité de chargement des pages web, des envois/éceptions de mails ? Cette option iPhone est pas obligatoirement liée à un iPhone 3G, n'est-ce pas ? On peut la souscrire avec un iPhone V1 ?


----------



## Balthus (8 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je ne les vois pas revenir en arrière sur leur offre. Par contre, ton SC le fera sans aucun doute.
> 
> Je viens de refaire mes calculs, y'a pas photo, SFR est totalement à la ramasse niveau prix avant discussion avec le SC pour les forfaits iPhone Illimythics. Actuellement, sans passer par une discussion avec mon SC, avec un renouvellement de contrat chez SFR, l'iPhone + l'abo sur deux ans me coute 240 de plus que si je décide de passer chez Orange* et 140 de plus que chez le même SFR si j'annulais ma ligne et en prenait une nouvelle* :afraid:
> 
> _* je ne suis plus lié à SFR, mon période est terminée_



on peut faire ça : résilier sa ligne et en rouvrir une immédiatement ? (pour avoir l'iphone à 99 euros)? Ma période d'engagement est aussi terminée depuis plus de 10 ans


----------



## coccinelle (8 Avril 2009)

ak_vins a dit:


> Vers 11h il n'était pas question d'un problème technique, lorsque j'ai appelé le SC personne n'était au courant, on me disait que c'était normal que je paie 299...


Je crois avoir aussi appelé vers 11h, ça doit dépendre de sur qui tu tombes. En tous cas je viens tout juste de réussir à passer une commande via leur site pour un iPhone 16Go à 199 (en me déconnectant puis en me reconnectant). Ma commande n'a pas encore été validée donc j'espère que ce n'est pas encore une fausse bonne nouvelle mais dépêche-toi si jamais c'est encore un bug temporaire.


----------



## ak_vins (8 Avril 2009)

Oui en effet j'ai la même chose que toi aussi.

Je vais voir si je peux à ce prix en boutique...


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2009)

Balthus a dit:


> on peut faire ça : résilier sa ligne et en rouvrir une immédiatement ? (pour avoir l'iphone à 99 euros)? Ma période d'engagement est aussi terminée depuis plus de 10 ans&#8230;


Demande dans une boutique, mais tant que tu paies, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais plus: tu n'es plus engagé depuis longtemps. Le seul truc c'est que tu perdras ton numéro de téléphone. Ca me ferait chmur de mon côté.

C'est n'importe quoi les chiffres SFR on dirait&#8230; attendez un peu que la poussière sur leur lancement de l'iPhone retombe&#8230; 


Pour l'option iPhone:


> #  L'option iPhone
> 
> L'option iPhone de SFR vous permet d'accéder en illimité 24h/24, 7j/7 :
> - au surf sur Internet Mobile,
> ...


----------



## Balthus (8 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Demande dans une boutique, mais tant que tu paies, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais plus: tu n'es plus engagé depuis longtemps. Le seul truc c'est que tu perdras ton numéro de téléphone. Ca me ferait chmur de mon côté.
> 
> C'est n'importe quoi les chiffres SFR on dirait attendez un peu que la poussière sur leur lancement de l'iPhone retombe
> 
> ...




tout à fait d'accord moi aussi ça me gonfle de changer de n° je vais attendre une réponse à mon courrier déjà, on verra. 

concernant l'option iPhone : est-elle compatible avec les iPhones V1 ou seulement les 3G ? Désolé pour mon ignorance 
Pour l'activer il faut passer obligatoirement par le SC ?


----------



## vr84160 (9 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir je tiens à vous faire partager mon expérience personnelle dans cette jungle qu'est l'iPhone en renouvellement chez SFR :Ayant réservé un iPhone 16Go à l'Espace SFR de Montpellier je m'y suis rendu à 9h30 pour l'ouverture du magasin.

- Avant de partir je prends quand même le soin de visiter le site SFR pour voir à combien on me propose l'iPhone, et là je vois 329, je me dis bon ... c'est un peu plus cher que les 199 des nouveaux clients mais c'est raisonnable.

- Je pars pour l'espace SFR et une fois sur place le vendeur entre mon numéro, scanne le code barre de l'iPhone et l'écran lui indique un prix de 619 !!! Je lui explique que je trouve ça très cher et que ça me reviendrais presque moins cher d'en acheter un à carte chez Orange et de payer pour le faire débloquer! Il me recommande donc de téléphoner au service client SFR pour voir avec eux si ils peuvent me rajouter quelques points pour arriver au seuil des 20 000 (j'en avais 17 000)

- Je téléphone au service client, ils consultent mon dossier et me donnent l'iPhone à 599, bon ... ok 3 prix différents en 1 heure, ils sont forts! Là aussi j'insiste pour avoir un prix et mes 20 000 points et on m'explique qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire mais qu'en revanche les vendeurs des boutiques peuvent m'accorder des points gratuitement.

- Je retourne dans l'espace SFR, le vendeur me confirme qu'il peut me donner les 3 000 points manquants mais qu'il ne peut pas le faire pour un iPhone, j'insiste et lui demande d'essayer tout de même. Il essaye, tout fonctionne mais le prix de l'appareil ne bouge pas, il reste à 619 et le vendeur me recommande de téléphoner à nouveau au service client pour qu'ils débloquent le prix préférentiel attribué avec 20 000 points.

- Second appel au service client donc qui me dit qu'en effet ce n'est pas normal, on me passe le service des résiliation, j'explique à nouveau mon problème et la conseillère me répond qu'elle va voir ce qu'elle peut faire, après un moment elle m'explique que j'ai renouvelé mon mobile il y a moins de 12 mois et que donc les 20 000 points ne suffisent pas à me faire bénéficier de l'offre de renouvellement. J'insiste encore une fois en faisant jouer le fait que je suis client depuis 6 ans, que j'ai un forfait relativement élevé, et que j'ai hésité à passer chez Orange lors de la sortie de l'iPhone. Bref, après discutions avec ses supérieurs une solution a finalement été trouvée, ils m'ont offert des points carré rouge (40 000 points en plus) pour faire en sorte qu'avec ces 60 000 points le prix du mobile baisse significativement.

- Je retourne enfin dans ma boutique SFR, le vendeur saisi à nouveau mon numéro et là, surprise, le mobile s'affiche à 419 ce qui est certes cher mais tout de même 200 de moins qu'en arrivant à 9h30 !!

 Moralité, quand on veut, on peut, n'hésitez pas à téléphoner au service client, à dialoguer avec le vendeur en boutique, à persévérer, au bout d'un moment ça sera payant!


----------



## iota (9 Avril 2009)

Salut,

comme je l'ai indiqué hier dans un autre poste, il y a eu des problèmes concernant les renouvellements de mobile hier (en agence). Plus précisément sur les aspects de tarification.
Le problème devrait être résolu dans la journée (il est partiellement réglé depuis 18h00 hier).

Je vous ferai signe quand ce sera OK.

@+
iota


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2009)

Tu sembles bien introduit chez SFR, cher iota ^^


----------



## iota (9 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Tu sembles bien introduit chez SFR, cher iota ^^


C'est le client pour lequel je travaille actuellement 
Support Niveau 3 sur leur application de vente, donc oui j'ai pas mal de visibilité sur les problématiques actuelles... 

@+
iota


----------



## altimac (9 Avril 2009)

@iota : Oui merci de nous prevenir, j ai payé 319 avec 20 000pts carré rouge... mais si le prix est en fait de 199 je vais faire une reclamation au service client !


----------



## minirkraft (9 Avril 2009)

Salut à tous,

Ce n'est pas pour vanté Orange meme si je suis technicien au service client, mais SFR n'est pas du tout souple sur ces conditions de renouvellement et ses offres bien plus chers qu'Orange.

Sachez tous que chez Orange il faut 2400 points pour avoir le prix d'ouverture de ligne et il n'y a aucune restriction de renouvellement avant 12 mois ou 18mois comme chez Bouygtel et SFR.
Ex : Si vous renouvellez votre mobile aujourd'jui avec 2400 points et que dans 6 mois vous avez ou pas 2400 points vous pourrez renouveller votre mobile en PCM.

Chez Orange tant que vous avez 2400 point pour un forfait classique et 1500 points pour un forfait bloqué vous aurez votre iPhone a prix d'ouverture.


----------



## iota (9 Avril 2009)

altimac a dit:


> @iota : Oui merci de nous prevenir, j ai payé 319 avec 20 000pts carré rouge... mais si le prix est en fait de 199 je vais faire une reclamation au service client !


Je ne travaille pas sur ces aspects, mais sur l'exploitation technique de l'outil de vente (celui utilisé dans les points de vente physiques).

Pour les problèmes de tarifications, voir cette news.

Ces problèmes devraient être définitivement résolus demain.

@+
iota


----------



## PadawanMac (12 Avril 2009)

minirkraft a dit:


> Ce n'est pas pour vanté Orange...


Bah non...



minirkraft a dit:


> meme si je suis technicien au service client...




A+


----------



## anat (17 Avril 2009)

minirkraft a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Ce n'est pas pour vanté Orange meme si je suis technicien au service client, mais SFR n'est pas du tout souple sur ces conditions de renouvellement et ses offres bien plus chers qu'Orange.
> 
> ...


franchement, tu embellit la situation...2400 points t'n a pour minimum 12 mois pour les avoir. jele sais, ma mère était chez orange avec l'équivalent de l'origami jet au niveau des prix mais elle est assée au néo pro de BYTEL : 150/mois=appels illimités vers TOUS les téléphones d'Europe et des États unis 24/24 7/7  . Et chez bouygues, en pro en tout cas, au bout de 12 mois, tu as droit à un renouvellement de protable POINT, pas besoin de points de fidélité.malheureusement l'iphone n'est pas encore là


----------



## bortek (29 Avril 2009)

Moi ce matin étant abonné à SFR depuis 5 ans et bénéficiant de 27000 points, je voulais bénéficier du forfait bloqué 1 h à 29 euros. Ce n'est pas possible je peux uniquement bénéficier du forfait à 41 euros parce que je suis un fidèle client. 
Mieux vaut etre nouveau qu'ancien avec les opérateurs de téléphone. Du coup j'ai demandé un bon de portage et je vais partir pour un autre opérateur. je serais un nouveau  client et je bénéficierai de plein de promotions


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2009)

Ouais c'est un peu le problème, le système tourne à l'envers et en boucle, l'intérêt réside dans les nouveaux clients déçus par la concurrence et pas dans le fait d'en garder et de leur fournir le meilleur service. Et après un an ou deux, hop, on repart dans l'autre sens. On me parle de concurrence, je parlerai plutôt de stupidité sans nom.


----------

